# Grouperking's Pompano Rigs



## Bama Rick (Apr 13, 2017)

New member here. Made my first post in Grouperking's Pompano rig peg board thread (full story over there pending moderator approval).

My biggest disappointment when surf-fishing has always been the failure of store-bought rigs when something substantial is hooked. The peg board works great. It may seem a little intimidating at first, but is really simple. I am using 20# f.c. and 3/0 circle hooks. I'm back in the surf-fishing game with a vengeance.

Day one I caught a total of 15 fish, including 7 pompano, 3 of which were keepers.



Day two was a total of 7 fish, with a limit of pompano and a whopper bull red at 39".



Oh yeah, fishbites are the shizzle.


----------



## Bigbrown (Jul 11, 2015)

Nice....those are some chunky whiting...man oh man! Fish tacos! Yum!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Butcherpen (Oct 8, 2007)

Who let the newbie catch all the fish?!
Way to go:thumbup:


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

That's awesome man ! Way to get back after them !


----------



## Bama Rick (Apr 13, 2017)

Thanks ya'll, especially Grouperking. Still waiting on the fully story to show up in the other thread. I'll re-post it here if it doesn't show by this evening.


----------



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

That's some good eating there Bama Rick!!!


----------

